# Pedigree Dentastix?



## Melissa85 (Apr 28, 2010)

Both my boys get a Dentastick once a day to keep their teeth in good condition, but I'm starting to wonder if they're worth it? They gobble them down in literally two minutes flat and I don't really see how they can be really helping their teeth if it hardly takes them any time to eat. Do you think they're just a con to get people to spend a lot of money on what's basically a big dog treat? I don't want to waste my money if that's the case... can anyone recommend anything else to keep their teeth healthy? :confused1:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Raw carrots


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Rawhide, takes ages to chew and helps to get the tartar and plaque of their teeth. 100 % natural. Dentastix have rubbish in them, derivatives etc. Rawhide are cheap, good for dogs teeth, and last longer xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Fresh meaty bones.

Dentastix are full of absolute rubbish.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Rawhide can be _really_ dangerous Safe Toys for Your Dog - Safer Pets (UK)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

As above - ours love carrots :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Ive always fed rawhide...no problems. Its cooked bones that are dangerous...they splinter. The vet recommended rawhide for my greyhound who had bad tartar build up and it worked and she loved it.

Each to their own x


----------



## Melissa85 (Apr 28, 2010)

Timber choked on rawhide once, I thought he was going to die and it absolutely terrified me, so I won't give that to either of them, too scared!  I will start giving them bones and carrots I think, great ideas! Thanks folk


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

My dog gets carrots or these Antos natural chews (photo below, he gets a crocodile or a hedgehog). I don't give rawhide as it makes him ill. I think the retriever in him always make him want to eat things quite quickly. He isn't stupid with it, but apparently rawhide swells up in the stomach and he is frequently sick when he has it so its a no no for us.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Oh god!! I have heard all these bad stories about rawhide but never had a prob!! Put me off feeding it now!! Might stick with carrots as they enjoy them xxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Oh god!! I have heard all these bad stories about rawhide but never had a prob!! Put me off feeding it now!! Might stick with carrots as they enjoy them xxx


If your dogs like them and are good with them I wouldn't worry too much, the problem with mine was when the rawhide went soft as he'd try to swallow massive chunks when that happened then be sick for the next four hours when his belly rejected it!

I've heard similar stories with pigs ears, but apparently those don't swell or something when wet, Rupert did love those but as with rawhide I wouldn't leave him along with one in case he did choke.

Forgot to say, he also gets Fish4Dogs fish fingers:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I stopped giving ours Dentastix for the same reason - one gulp and they're gone. No way can they have been cleaning their teeth! I now give ours a raw knuckle bone about twice week. They're cheap (bag of 10 for a couple of quid from the local butcher), keeps them occupied for ages, keeps their teeth really white, clean and free of tartar and plaque - and they love 'em! 

Rawhide is dangerous - I'd never let our have anything rawhide.


----------



## Melissa85 (Apr 28, 2010)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Oh god!! I have heard all these bad stories about rawhide but never had a prob!! Put me off feeding it now!! Might stick with carrots as they enjoy them xxx


It was terrifying, he couldn't breath and every time I tried to get near him he'd lunge for me, and this dog is the soppiest thing you've ever seen, wouldn't hurt a fly, he was just so panicked and scared. I couldn't stop crying even after he was okay! He came to me for a massive cuddle afterwards to say sorry


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Oh god!! I have heard all these bad stories about rawhide but never had a prob!! Put me off feeding it now!! Might stick with carrots as they enjoy them xxx


There are some horror stories out there about rawhide, but, to be honest unfortunately they are true. Can cause huge problems as they dont always break down as they should - have a look at one that a dog has chewed and they are just a soggy mess, sometimes they then swallow as it is and this then gets stuck in the intestines, know someone who lost a dog as it choked on a rawhide chew  so as you say you would be better off with the carrots :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Oh dear god!! Me thinks my dogs aren't going to be happy.....as I don't feel safe feeding rawhide anymore!!

Bring on the carrots!! xx


----------



## Melissa85 (Apr 28, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> If your dogs like them and are good with them I wouldn't worry too much, the problem with mine was when the rawhide went soft as he'd try to swallow massive chunks when that happened then be sick for the next four hours when his belly rejected it!
> 
> I've heard similar stories with pigs ears, but apparently those don't swell or something when wet, Rupert did love those but as with rawhide I wouldn't leave him along with one in case he did choke.
> 
> Forgot to say, he also gets Fish4Dogs fish fingers:


Thanks Tinsley, all your suggestions have been great and the pics definitely helped! Some Rep coming your way


----------



## Melissa85 (Apr 28, 2010)

keeleyjane19 said:


> Oh dear god!! Me thinks my dogs aren't going to be happy.....as I don't feel safe feeding rawhide anymore!!
> 
> Bring on the carrots!! xx


Don't mean to put you off hun I'm sure most dogs are fine but due to my terrible experience it really put me off and scared me


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Melissa85 said:


> Don't mean to put you off hun I'm sure most dogs are fine but due to my terrible experience it really put me off and scared me


Don't be silly!! I'd rather you say! Thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Melissa85 said:


> Thanks Tinsley, all your suggestions have been great and the pics definitely helped! Some Rep coming your way


Haha yayyyyy rep 

They are a bit smelly those fish fingers, but they are really crunchy and help get to his back teeth, doesn't take him ages to eat but he likes them and they seem to do good! Those Antos things you can get in tooth brush shapes but I don't bother I just get hedgehogs or crocodiles, they seem a bit cheaper! Think I pay 99p for a crocodile and £1.19 for a hedgehog, but he only gets one once a week or so so not too bad! Think they are made out of vegetables, they take him a few mins to gobble down 

ETA: just had a google and you can get mini toothbrushes in a tub (the Antos ones) might be better value, but not sure how small they are! Some on Ebay too:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dog-Chews-Ant...upplies_Dogs&hash=item3a5a388739#ht_746wt_759


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Mine get Fish4Dogs sea jerky but I don't think anything beats raw meaty bones.


----------



## Melissa85 (Apr 28, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Haha yayyyyy rep
> 
> They are a bit smelly those fish fingers, but they are really crunchy and help get to his back teeth, doesn't take him ages to eat but he likes them and they seem to do good! Those Antos things you can get in tooth brush shapes but I don't bother I just get hedgehogs or crocodiles, they seem a bit cheaper! Think I pay 99p for a crocodile and £1.19 for a hedgehog, but he only gets one once a week or so so not too bad! Think they are made out of vegetables, they take him a few mins to gobble down
> 
> ...


Ooh brilliant, thanks so much! I think I will order some of the Antos treats and see how they get on! Like the idea of the little spikes on the hedgehog, very cute  Thanks again! Much appreciated!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Melissa85 said:


> Ooh brilliant, thanks so much! I think I will order some of the Antos treats and see how they get on! Like the idea of the little spikes on the hedgehog, very cute  Thanks again! Much appreciated!


:laugh: your dogs will probably turn their noses up and be all  at them 

We like them, hopefully your two will!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Talking about rawhide.... my late grandma lost her dog to rawhide, it swallowed a piece and got stuck in the intestines, showed no signs of illness until too late... the surrounding tissue necrotized and dog died due to septicemia :scared: I personally hate the stuff since that.... We always get lolly pop type things at xmas in stockings for the dogs (rawhide stick and crunchy biscuit that makes up the lolly) they get the lolly, but never the stick... They do sulk at me when they see it go in the bin, but I'd rather have a mardy dog than a dead one.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Talking about rawhide.... my late grandma lost her dog to rawhide, it swallowed a piece and got stuck in the intestines, showed no signs of illness until too late... the surrounding tissue necrotized and dog died due to septicemia :scared: I personally hate the stuff since that.... We always get lolly pop type things at xmas in stockings for the dogs (rawhide stick and crunchy biscuit that makes up the lolly) they get the lolly, but never the stick... They do sulk at me when they see it go in the bin, but I'd rather have a mardy dog than a dead one.


Oh my!! Rawhide doesn't seem to be as popular as it is made out to be!! Better the be safe then sorry, you are right to take the sticks away!!

My dogs normally get a rawhide every other night, but now they will be getting a carrot!! xx


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm another one that gives the dogs fish 4 dogs, I usually wait until they have the buy one get one free offer on and then bulk buy. My sisters friend had a dog that died after eating a rawhide chew, I did give Arran them when he was young but I had to shove my fingers down his throat to get it out one day, he was choking on it, it was the last time I've ever given one to a dog.

Terri


----------



## Melissa85 (Apr 28, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> :laugh: your dogs will probably turn their noses up and be all  at them
> 
> We like them, hopefully your two will!


Timber is a big pig and will eat anything, Ozzy might look at it as if to say 'um... what the hell am I meant to do with this?' but hey, it'll just mean more for Timber! Nothing ever goes to waste with a Goldie in the house :lol:


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

Raw meaty bones,chicken wings and carrots are what my dogs get for their teeth cleaning:thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Holly gets the little rawhide and milk [email protected] bones, however she only gets them about twice a week when we are around to watch her, takes her around 3 hours to devour it, and it's only about 2" long. If we go out she gets a carrot...


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

archiebaby said:


> Raw carrots


lmao there as ALL my dobes over the last 25 years go absolutely mental for raw carrots, cucumber, apples and any fruit/veg that's crunchy. Hell, they've even been known to eat onions  It's fair to say that they love all this as opposed to any form of treats. I've bought them the said Dentastix. I personally would not waste my money on them, but that's OMO.


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

Me again! The 'rawhide' subject is very sore with me actually. One of my male Dobes (8yrs) actually died. We went on holiday and for the first time ever, we put him along with our 1.5y old dobe into highly recommended kennels. We inspected, vetted, etc., but we left STRICT INSTRUCTIONS NEVER EVER feed rawhide. We came home only to find that my father would not speak to me about the dogs (we left him as a contact with the kennels involved) but he told my hubster that my 8yo was in a serious condition at the vets and that he was dying. We went straight to the kennels to find OUR 1.5yo with the biggest (longer than his leg) rawhide bone I have ever seen! When the kennel owner told us what happened, we went straight to the vets and we demanded our oldest boy home. We had a full healthcheck carried out with our own vet before we left the dogs at the kennels and we went the full hog with both kennels and their vet (where our boy was being left alone in a dark room by himself) We got him home, and he ended up with gastric torsion (which he pulled through). Our vet was utterly astonished. He later passed with a tumour in his stomach and I can honestly say that he was never right after this incident with the rawhide. I have not, nor will ever give them to any dog that I am fortunate enough to own.

(sadly)

Dobermum


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

What are peoples thoughts on these filled bones?
Smokey Bacon Filled Bone Dog Treats by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

They make a lot of mess, but Zeus has never seemed to splinter them, and being a boxer x *possible staff* he hasn't exactly got a weak bite either.

Is the filling in the middle bad as in will make them hyper as it does seem rather colourful..

Just asking, may be onto a winner


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Melissa85 said:


> Timber choked on rawhide once, I thought he was going to die and it absolutely terrified me, so I won't give that to either of them, too scared!  I will start giving them bones and carrots I think, great ideas! Thanks folk


I had to fish a huge soggy lump of rawhide out of Breeze's throat last week, she was crying poor baby  Don't normally have it in the house as it makes Scooter ill but a friend brought some over and well, never again!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine get huge raw carrots and raw meaty bones. They like the antos chews but they seem to eat those in about three minutes.

Only down side to carrots is hoovering up the tiny bits of carrot that are everywhere when they've finished lol.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

my dogs get mostly the antos veg chews that tinsley has already mentioned. they come in lots of shapes, the dogs love them!
i also give the stuffed calcium bones, and restuff them myself with meaty sticks/sausages etc. these last aaaaaaaaaaaages!! 
i do give rawhide, but very rarely. and when i do its the white rawhide, the flat strips, as they dont ever seem to get large bits off them. 
occasionally i give a pigs ear, but skye gets a bit excited about them and eats them too fast.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine have carrots and raw bones. Beef nuckles for the big dogs and the whippets get lamb bones. 

They do have big raw hide chews but only supervised and they are taken of them before they get to the stage of being soggy and them biting lumps off them.

I bought them some of the Antos crocodiles at a show once and gave them one each whilst we were there. About 6 months later I wondered why the bases in my canvass crates wouldn't go in properly and found the crocodiles hidden under the bases.


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Melissa85 said:


> Both my boys get a Dentastick once a day to keep their teeth in good condition, but I'm starting to wonder if they're worth it? They gobble them down in literally two minutes flat and I don't really see how they can be really helping their teeth if it hardly takes them any time to eat. Do you think they're just a con to get people to spend a lot of money on what's basically a big dog treat? I don't want to waste my money if that's the case... can anyone recommend anything else to keep their teeth healthy? :confused1:


My dog munches dentastix down in less than a minute and has glowing white teeth,people keep asking me how they are so clean.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have gotten them for years! It is only recently since my dog is having issues with his tummy that I am actually considering what is in them and if they are doing their 'job'and worth the money I spend. I am not sure they do in our case as I have to buy him the biggest ones to last him longer so he chews more. I have noticed since him being back on wet dog food his breath can get a bit smelly so I am stocking up on Fish4Dogs as they are supposed to be good for oral health to. Raw bones/ carrots are not an option as he dislikes them/not interested. Although I guess chewing his Kong/pizzles might help.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Is a whole carrot too much for a dog, will it give them the squits?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

slakey said:


> Is a whole carrot too much for a dog, will it give them the squits?


Not usually, could give them half of one and see how they go if they aren't used to them though. My boy eats huge ones and gets on fine, but he has had them before, first one might go through a bit iffy if its a large one!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Not usually, could give them half of one and see how they go if they aren't used to them though. My boy eats huge ones and gets on fine, but he has had them before, first one might go through a bit iffy if its a large one!


I've gave them some chopped carrots frozen before.

Also on the naturediet website the neck bones, ribs and spines I'm guessing that's the sort of stuff that would be good right?

Would I be able to give them say some ribs for their evening meal or would they need some dry food as well?


----------



## Chocmonster (Feb 23, 2010)

I gave Milly a Dentastix once and it made her hyper for hours after, it was as if she was on drugs! 

She loves rawhide sticks but is only allowed them when I'm around to keep an eye on her.


----------

